# Electric Tongue Jack



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Not wanting to hijack the other "tongue jack" thread so here goes.

I don't have one and was considering getting the one that CW has on sale through the end of the month.
It is the Ultra 3502 and looks like a really nice one but I want to ask the experts here what they think. This one is regularly $299 and is on sale for $219.

Whatcha think??

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't know much about the Ultra, do you know how long the warranty is good for? Its probably fine, CW generally doesn't sell junk. Also check Campers Choice before you buy, the pricing is always up and down, see how has the best for price and shipping.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I don't know much about the Ultra, do you know how long the warranty is good for? Its probably fine, CW generally doesn't sell junk. Also check Campers Choice before you buy, the pricing is always up and down, see how has the best for price and shipping.
> [snapback]21131[/snapback]​


I did a Google and looked some other places but nobody had as good a price as CW. Sometimes it happens that way.

Now I will hijack my own thread.

Y,
My buddie bought a 21' Rage toy hauler last Saturday. He wanted to replace his five year old Tahoe toy hauler with a shorter one. I was amazed at the cost and weight of these babies, yikes! With a 10K GVRW he can haul just about 3K of "stuff" . This means this 21' TT weighs in at 7,000 LBS, or about 3k more than my 21' Outback. And the cost.....this is an '04 that has been on the dealers lot for a year and the price was still over $24K, like wow.

I have been "edumacated".

Scott


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

When you start getting into trailer weights that high, you better check with you state DMV. I know that in CT, for trailers over 10K GVWR, you need to have a class 1 license. This is NOT a CDL, but requires a road test that is almost as taxing, as well as a higher license fee.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Scott you are right these things do weight a lot more, but carrying several thousand pounds on their rear end it makes sense, they really have to beef up the frames and structure. The Desert Fox 38' we looked at has a dry weight of 11,000# but considering it can take on up to 18,000# is pretty amazing... if not a bit frightening.

Tim thanks, I checked and in WA a CDL is required if the gross combination weight rating exceeds 26,001# which I don't plan on getting close to. Either way thought I'll be getting my CDL pretty soon as we are getting a bus at the Y by summer, and I need to renew my CDL.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Scott you are right these things do weight a lot more, but carrying several thousand pounds on their rear end it makes sense, they really have to beef up the frames and structure. The Desert Fox 38' we looked at has a dry weight of 11,000# but considering it can take on up to 18,000# is pretty amazing... if not a bit frightening.
> 
> Tim thanks, I checked and in WA a CDL is required if the gross combination weight rating exceeds 26,001# which I don't plan on getting close to. Either way thought I'll be getting my CDL pretty soon as we are getting a bus at the Y by summer, and I need to renew my CDL.
> [snapback]21178[/snapback]​


Y,
How many wheelers are you hauling? Years ago I built a rack system for my 3/4 ton Ford that enabled me to haul four of the things. Funny looking going down the road but it let me tow the TT. My buddy that has it now no longer uses it so it could be had for a song I'm sure.

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Holy Cow Scott - Four Quads on the back of the truck? I'm hauling 2 Adult Utility quads, and 1 youth quad and probably a second child down the road. That must have been one heck of a ramp getting the quads up on the back of the truck. A neighbor flipped his going in to the back of his truck, once reason I bought longer ramps for my quad until I get a flatbed trailer.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Scott,

I installed one of the hi-power jacks on my 28rss last year and as the others have posted it has been well worth it. Mine is different then the model you are considering. I am not sure of the features of the Ultra 3502 but the one I installed has the bubble level on top and a light and both of those features have come in very handy.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Holy Cow Scott - Four Quads on the back of the truck? I'm hauling 2 Adult Utility quads, and 1 youth quad and probably a second child down the road. That must have been one heck of a ramp getting the quads up on the back of the truck. A neighbor flipped his going in to the back of his truck, once reason I bought longer ramps for my quad until I get a flatbed trailer.
> [snapback]21263[/snapback]​


Yeah it was a sight but drew lots of attention at the dunesl. Guy's were always wanting pics and plans how to build it.
It had a winch on the front of the rack to haul all of them in, I always planned to be able to get them on the truck even if I was somehow injured having all that fun in the dunes. I really works very cool. Would work just grand on your truck.

I am going to CW today and pick up two of these electric jacks, one for me and one for my buddy that just bought the new toy hauler.

Scott


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

CamperDC said:


> Scott,
> 
> I installed one of the hi-power jacks on my 28rss last year and as the others have posted it has been well worth it. Mine is different then the model you are considering. I am not sure of the features of the Ultra 3502 but the one I installed has the bubble level on top and a light and both of those features have come in very handy.
> [snapback]21279[/snapback]​


Hi Scott, I was looking at that one. Was it hard to install? How long did it take. Can you still use the crank method with it on there if it stops working?

Thanks


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Does anyone know if the outer tube on the Outback tongue jacks are 2" or 2 1/4" in diameter. The Ultra 3502 is for a 2" post and the 3500 for a 2 1/4".


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You can install the 2 1/4" if you like. It may take some very minimal filing of the opening, but this is quick work with a Dremmel if you have one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah it was a sight but drew lots of attention at the dunesl. Guy's were always wanting pics and plans how to build it.
It had a winch on the front of the rack to haul all of them in, I always planned to be able to get them on the truck even if I was somehow injured having all that fun in the dunes. I really works very cool. Would work just grand on your truck.

I am going to CW today and pick up two of these electric jacks, one for me and one for my buddy that just bought the new toy hauler.

Scott
[snapback]21293[/snapback]​[/quote]

How about posting some pic's of that setup. Sounds interesting.

Jim


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

indycohiba said:


> CamperDC said:
> 
> 
> > Scott,
> ...


It was a snap to install, took me around an hour with my usual fussing with this or that. The propane tank/battery cover still fits too but you do have to put it on from the side instead of dropping on from the top.
Yes there is a backup method of getting things cranked with out power. There is a plastic plug in the top of the jack that you remove and then drop their crank handle in.
This seems to be a very good quality item and I am please with it.

Scott


----------



## On The Road Again (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi everyone I have been pursuing a electric jack for some time now. I purchased a ultra-fab 3500 on e-bay new for less than 200. I looked at the 3502 at my dealer and these are nice units but I would rather have the 3500 pound lift capacity and 5000 pound breakaway. These units also have dual downlights and a feature i havent seen on any other jacks, a 6 inch drop leg which will come in handy. Before you buy check out e-bay motors rv accs. they are selling these units new for under 200 with a 15.00 ship rate, still a great buy. good luck hope this helps On The Road Again


----------

